# Motorstorm 2 Trailer Released



## Lenny (Mar 12, 2008)

That's right, folks! A sequel to the highly successful PS3 launch title, *Motorstorm*, is in the works, and a CG trailer for it was released today.

Set in the Pacific Islands, there look to be a lot of differences between 1 and 2 - obviously there's the setting (tropical forest. A _jaw-dropping_ tropical forest!), the addition of water, environments that look to be even more destructable (there were a few destructable things in M1, which were done well), and Monster Trucks!! 

Gametrailers.com - Motorstorm 2 - Debut Trailer

As soon as GameTrailers have the HD version up I'll post the new link.

I'll say once again that the trailer is completely CG - only an idea of what the game will look like, not a true representation of the final product.

However, Evolution Studios did that with the original Motorstorm, releasing a CG trailer (filmed off a big screen, so not the best quality, but still good) which was actually surpassed visually by the gameplay, so I have extremely high hopes that the graphics of Motorstorm 2 will be on par with, if not completely blowing away, the CG trailer video. And with Evolution now a first-party developer, with a limitless budget from Sony themselves, and no set date to race to, I'd happily put money down in favour of them doing it.

Enjoy!

EDIT: The GameTrailers link is now in place of the IGN one, and here are some details confirmed by Sony (will find the source):

MotorStorm 2 will feature:

- Four-player split-screen mode
- Online play for up to 16 players
- A huge variety in environmental hazards, including mountainous peaks, flowing rivers, volcanic clouds, lava and mud
- 16 multi-route tracks in total


----------



## Lenny (Mar 21, 2008)

And just a minor update (also a chance to bump the thread and maybe get a reply. Ohhh, how it would make my wildest dream come true to get a reply!  ), Motorstorm 2 is reported to be called *Motorstorm: Pacifica*, which makes sense, seeing as it's set in the Pacific Islands.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 3, 2008)

More information:



> According to the magazine you will be able to customize your driver to personalize your experience and to further that, you will now be able to customize your vehicles as well with paint and adding new parts. On top of this you'll be given the ability to listen to custom music tracks within races as well as enjoy better camera angles for crashes and better vehicle damage.


 
Details from the Polish console magazine NEO+, as well as some scans (which appear to be in-game - in which case, booyah! They look extremely promising!).

All on: http://www.psu.com/New-details-provided-about-MotorStorm-2-News--a0003276-p0.phphttp://www.psu.com/New-details-provided-about-MotorStorm-2-News--a0003276-p0.php


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Lenny; you're a veritable sleuth. 

And it does look like it's coming along famously.


----------



## Lenny (May 7, 2008)

Talking about coming along famously:

It's been officially called *Motorstorm: Pacific Rift*. Looking at a November release, I think. Evolution Studios showed a demo of it at the Sony Gamers Day in the UK today - the game, at the moment, is pre-alpha, and I think around 40% complete, yet it's already looking amazing (albeit minus a few textures, explosions, and general polishing)!

Stream - Gamersyde

*drools*


----------



## Commonmind (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I've already been poking around looking at some of the info and some of the preliminary screens look amazing. 

On a sadder note, however, the new screens of Killzone 2 look worse than those released thus far, and it's been seeing some negative press as well. I loved Killzone, despite the inherent problems, so I hope this is just a case of some journalists being a bit sour over the delays.


----------



## Cayal (May 8, 2008)

Killzone is not getting negative press at all, except the delay. And the recently shown videos have been looked upon favourably and consider it is pre-alpha stage.


----------



## Commonmind (May 8, 2008)

Yes, it has. There have been some concerns over how the game plays and the quality of its mechanics and if they (Guerilla Games) will be able to deliver on some of the promises they've made. Again, I'm more inclined to believe that some envious journalists simply want the game in their hands sooner than later, but there still may be some weight to it. 

The videos are being looked upon favorably because of the engine; how a game looks and how it plays are two very different monsters.


----------



## Cayal (May 9, 2008)

Concerns by who? I've read only one nitpicking article from IGN.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 9, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise anyone if Killzone 2 turned out to suck.

The first one was hyped up and failed to deliver. Same thing could happen here.

---------------


Anyway Motorstorm 2

Gametrailers.com - Motorstorm: Pacific Rift - SCEE PlayStation Day Pre-Alpha Gameplay HD

Looks awright *shrug*


----------



## Commonmind (May 9, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Concerns by who? I've read only one nitpicking article from IGN.



You're starting to become rather accusatory, as if I'm pulling this from my ass in an attempt to debase the game, which isn't the case. I've read and listened to the many impressions the game has received and the nitpicking is not isolated to IGN. But I'm not really going to debate it any further; I'm simply repeating what I've seen and heard and, ironically, hoping that it isn't true.


----------



## Cayal (May 9, 2008)

Probably because you act like your **** don't stink

PS3Forums - View Single Post - New Killzone 2 Direct Feed Trailer + Shots and Updated Impressions

Another example of 'negative' press


----------



## Lenny (May 9, 2008)

Ladies, ladies, both your dresses are pretty... but not as pretty as the new *Motorstorm *island. If you want to discuss the way the fabric looks in different lights, then please do it in another thread.

---

Nice find, Lucien.

I think it's already looking good at 40% done - I'm glad to see that tracks through the mud is back. I liked the mud tracks.


----------



## Commonmind (May 9, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Probably because you act like your **** don't stink
> 
> PS3Forums - View Single Post - New Killzone 2 Direct Feed Trailer + Shots and Updated Impressions
> 
> Another example of 'negative' press



I honestly don't know where you're coming from, and I hope you don't treat everyone who has a differing viewpoint than your own with the same level of vehemence you have here. 

The tone you took on was one I see on many other gaming message boards and I didn't like the way the conversation was heading. And If you want to resort to petty bickering and insults, do it somewhere else; I was simply pointing out that you seemed to be getting rather defensive and acted as if I should list sources or defend something which wasn't even of my own opinion -- in that very fan-boy, defense force, kind of way. Rather than biting I thought I'd point it out and make it clear that I wasn't going to get into that type of argument. 

Obviously, it was a smart decision, as its clear what kind of attitude you have.

And just for your information, my **** generally smells pretty ****ty.


----------



## Cayal (May 9, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I honestly don't know where you're coming from, and I hope you don't treat everyone who has a differing viewpoint than your own with the same level of vehemence you have here.
> 
> The tone you took on was one I see on many other gaming message boards and I didn't like the way the conversation was heading. And If you want to resort to petty bickering and insults, do it somewhere else; I was simply pointing out that you seemed to be getting rather defensive and acted as if I should list sources or defend something which wasn't even of my own opinion -- in that very fan-boy, defense force, kind of way. Rather than biting I thought I'd point it out and make it clear that I wasn't going to get into that type of argument.
> 
> ...



Re-read your post and you will know exactly where I am coming from...well you won't since self judgment is impossible for most. However you clearly hold yourself in higher regard to everyone else.
You were the same on the Gamespot discussion as well.

As for the original 'accusatory' comment of yours. You haven't provided any evidence. Just 'there are some concerns' well by who? Where are these articles you read?


----------



## Commonmind (May 10, 2008)

First of all, I'm not going to reread my post; this isn't some seedy message board in the dark recesses of the internet, I'm not a 14 year old crying out for attention and I'm definitely not so unsure of myself that I have to postmortem proof-read what I've written to look for marks of arrogance or pretentiousness. I come here to escape just those kinds of idiots and to avoid just these types of ridiculous arguments. I also treat everyone I come across here, or any other place I frequent, with respect and patience.

I do, however, have strong opinions, and much like other individuals I tend to express those opinions openly. I came to my own conclusions about the whole Gerstman debacle, and again, much like other individuals, I was expressing that within the context of the conversation. And while I can see, quite clearly, that you've made an assessment of my character based on that conversation, I fail to see how that justifies your tone and immature banter here, in this one. 

If you can't handle someone being straight-forward and assertive while they're speaking their mind, maybe you should consider trying to be a bit more conscious about how you deal with that shortcoming, rather than being brash and accusing someone of holding themselves in higher regard to everyone else -- while, not without some irony, inadvertently coming off that way yourself.

As for the thread, I apologize that it was derailed and that the conversation has taken the turn it has. As for you Cayal, feel free to take more shots at my character if you so wish it; I'm finished with this nonsense.


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

See you're doing it again. How do you not notice that pretentious, condescending attitude you have?

As for Gerstman, you come to your own conclusion from it, yet you are completely fine telling others that they were wrong about it?

Hmm I love being right.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Well to be honest you were wrong in that conversation. Commonminds summary of the realities of the sacking were correct.

Personally I'm not sure where you are coming from in this argument. There was nothing wrong with what he said OR the way he said it. There have been concerns raised about the gamplay in Killzone 2

Eurogamer - 


> Well, impressions are likely to be muted in some quarters for a simple reason: this is a Call of Duty 4-style trail of interactive set-pieces, and for that to work the actions that trigger each event have to be carefully measured and anticipated by the script, or the illusion falls apart. It's like a train ride through the haunted house at a funfair: things pop out at you on cue, and spotlights and sound effects are used to direct your attention. At the moment, Killzone 2's script is playing out at a set speed, and it's possible to get ahead of it, so that you have to wait for Garza to get his cue to move forward, or behind it, so that your squad wipes out the opposition in a showcase fire-fight while you're still fumbling over the buttons. It sounds like a massive problem, and it has big implications for those of us trying to preview the game, but it's just an unfortunate byproduct of designing a game this way; the illusion's only fit to judge when it's complete.


 
IGN obviously

Kotaku - 





> I was very disappointed in Killzone 2's artificial intelligence system. The team said they knew that AI was a problem in the original Killzone, so they did a lot of work on it. They said they now operate in groups, can recognize destructible environments and respond to fire, but it didn't seem that way to me.
> As I watched someone else play the game, I saw bad guys doing things like standing in the middle of an open door exchanging rapid-fire shots with the player, never bothering to move or get out of the way. Then I gave the game a hand and found enemies standing around, standing with their sides to me as I walked up to them. In one case, there were two bad guys standing next to each other. I walked up to them from the side, shot the first guy several times to kill him and then shot the second guy a single time. He didn't respond. I shot him again, nothing. So I killed him.


 
These are all things that will probably be fixed by release, esp as it's been pushed back, but they are still concerns.

If you have a problem with Commonmind the best idea is to take a step back and think before you respond or don't reposnd at all. Resorting to personal insults instead of rational discussion isn't going to get you anywhere.

Now can we please get back to Motorstorm 2.


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> Well to be honest you were wrong in that conversation.



No I wasn't.

Wow...that was easy to prove you wrong. Amazingly that is how Commonmind does it too. You know, just say it and it's gospel.

Of course all I asked was 'Concerns by who?' and suddenly I am being confrontational. 

And realities of the sacking were correct? By who? No one has spoken about it (since they were not allowed to talk about it), yet other employees leave in protest. But no, they have no idea of course they only worked there.
But you two know all about it. 

It is quite amazing how asking a question to provide evidence makes me a bad guy. But then again it proves me right. Yet again.

Oh, and instead of brown nosing, take into account he started this petty bickering with his pretentious attempts to put me down.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Cayal said:


> And realities of the sacking were correct? By who? No one has spoken about it (since they were not allowed to talk about it), yet other employees leave in protest. But no, they have no idea of course they only worked there.
> But you two know all about it.


 
And obviously then you must have proof that the advertiser got him fired then . Of course we are all speculating I don't know any of them personally, but business reality is usally more mundane than the shooter on the grassy knoll stories suggest. The reality is that he was probably fired for a whole host of reasons and that review was the final straw. Of course it was extremely bad timing, but it proves nothing. As for the other employees, you would have to ask them why they have left. New management and new rules along with the bad way the aforementioned sacking was handled publically probably meant they wanted to leave for their own reasons (or to join up with their old pal).




> It is quite amazing how asking a question to provide evidence makes me a bad guy. But then again it proves me right. Yet again. Oh, and instead of brown nosing, take into account he started this petty bickering with his pretentious attempts to put me down.


 
Again I would suggest you lay off the personal insults and try some reasoned arguments. The "but he started it" argument is no excuse for the response.


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> And obviously then you must have proof that the advertiser got him fired then . Of course we are all speculating I don't know any of them personally, but business reality is usally more mundane than the shooter on the grassy knoll stories suggest. The reality is that he was probably fired for a whole host of reasons and that review was the final straw. Of course it was extremely bad timing, but it proves nothing. As for the other employees, you would have to ask them why they have left. New management and new rules along with the bad way the aforementioned sacking was handled publically probably meant they wanted to leave for their own reasons (or to join up with their old pal).




- A month after Gerstmann's termination, freelance reviewer Frank Provo left GameSpot after 8 years stating that "I believe CNet management let Jeff go for all the wrong reasons. I believe CNet intends to soften the site's tone and push for higher scores to make advertisers happy."

- Alex Navarro, an active and visible editor for Gamespot resigned in early 2008. "I felt like it was just time for me to go" he told Joystiq. Navarro said earlier in his blog that he felt like he was in a game of SimCity where "someone hit the disaster button for me."

- Ryan Davis, another active and well-known editor for Gamespot and a long-time employee since 2000, announced his departure in February 2008, listing one of his reasons for leaving as Gerstmann's firing. "Jeff's firing just destroyed me, and I think it shed a light on the other stuff that I had been kind of rolling along with," Davis told Joystiq.

- Many other employees such as Brad Shoemaker, departed from Gamespot following Gerstmann's termination.

I think the number of people leaving shortly after termination indicates it was something more.

And I wouldn't be surprised if Eidos has some sort of deal going on. It's like Big Oil companies 'funding' research on Global Warming where the 'funding' is clearly a reason to find results in their favour. Granted it is on a smaller scale, but it has a less of a moral implication than something like Global Warming.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Considering most of them left to join "Giant Bomb" with Jeff I see it more of solidarity with their friend than part of a conspiracy.

Ryan said that the sacking was part of the reason , but not all of it


> For Davis, who had worked for the popular site since 2000, the daily grind of working at such a large site was beginning to take its toll. "It's just that I had been at the job for a long time, and a lot of the stuff that made the job fun for me has dissipated," he said. "Sometimes you don't love the job, but you make your way through it by focusing on the good stuff. Gamespot is also a huge site, and an organization of that magnitude comes with a fair amount of bureaucracy, and everyone ultimately ends up spending a fair amount of time doing stuff other than producing the content."


 
People come and go all the time in business for a variety of reasons. Being bitter and taking a swipe at your ex employers is pretty standard just not usually as public.

If they fired someone everytime a publisher complained about a negative review then nobody would have a job there.


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

It may not be something as simple as a negative review being complained about by a publisher. There could have been a deal made, money transferred. Cut throat world of business you have to get a leg up. Maybe Gerstmann went against a deal and in turn was sacked for it.

From the same wiki page as before, here is an example of such a thing - 

"On the May 6th episode of "Giant Bombcast" (A podcast featuring Ryan Davis and Jeff Gertsmann) they recieved an email from a fan who told a story about how a student in his Journalism class decided to write a resturant review to get free food. He told the returant before hand and was pampered and loved by the resturant and gave it a good rating, the student sending the email decided to write an article about review credability, in which the teacher of the class responded by saying "That's how things work, that's how I've taught it, that's how the game works." Jeff and Ryan both expressed hatred and rage towards the teacher. During the end of the rant Jeff added on "Why not just make everything come full circle and say that the resturant has an advertising deal with the newspaper." Although Gertsmann's previous GameSpot controversy was never directly talked about, this seems to be the only shred of information Gertsmann has said about what has happened."

I don't think such an exodus of employees leaving so soon after he was fired was coincidence.
Was Giant Bomb created before they left but after Gerstmann's dismissal or after they all left?

It's interesting stuff.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 10, 2008)

Cayal said:


> It may not be something as simple as a negative review being complained about by a publisher. There could have been a deal made, money transferred. Cut throat world of business you have to get a leg up. Maybe Gerstmann went against a deal and in turn was sacked for it.


 
Now that is just seriously wild speculation with no basis in fact. There is always a church and state seperation between the editorial policies of reviewing and the business of advertising. Does this cause friction, without a doubt, has it ever been breached in the past, probably at some websites/magazines.

However there is very little evidence to say that it was in this case. Gamespot has always been harsh in all its reviews. 

There is a symbiotic relationship between publishers and reviewers. Website obviously need ad revenue and publisher want to sell games so want decent scores, but if a websites integrity was compromised then members would leave in droves therefore ad revenue would drop drastically and affect sales of the game. It's not it publishers long term interests to interfere too much. From what I hear these days they are more interested in the average Metacritic type scores and only take issue with ones that are wildly different from the general concensous and could be seen as unfair or have factual errors.



> I don't think such an exodus of employees leaving so soon after he was fired was coincidence.
> Was Giant Bomb created before they left but after Gerstmann's dismissal or after they all left?
> 
> It's interesting stuff.


 
If you want a conspiracy theory then...

Maybe they all concocted a way to get out of their Gamespot contracts, devalue the reputation of the website and set up their own website.

Worked quite nicely.

However, I prefer to follow Occam's Razor "All other things being equal, the simplest solution is the best". So Jeff was fired for being a constant arse and his friends left to either join him or coincidently found better jobs.


----------



## Cayal (May 10, 2008)

You think Giant Bomb is better than Gamespot?

They may have concocted a way to get out of their contracts...except only one was fired. The rest left of their own accord.


----------



## Lenny (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt, _again_ (yes, yes, I know, so rude of me), but could I ask for the mothers union to please move next door? Just that we've got a Motorstorm Appreciation Club waiting outside the door asking if they could come in and use the room - apparently it was hell to schedule it, and they've already been waiting fifteen minutes to start using it.


----------

